# Difficulty staying on the toe edge



## monkeyrpn (Dec 16, 2010)

I just finished snowboarding 2 days ago... I wasn't too happy about my performance that day. I had a couple of nasty falls that day, so my confidence were probably shaken up a bit. I was finding it very difficult to turn from heel to toe edge on steeper slopes. I've read through the existing threads on the issue. And I'll give it another go next time up the mountain and push myself through the fear. And also implement the flexing and extension of the ankles more.

However, I noticed that I got really fed up by the end of day because whenever I was succesful in getting onto my toe edge, I feel I had no power in holding the edge. First I had to really push down hard on toes and knees to get onto the edge. When I tried to hold it, my calves started to really burn. I tried to relax it and just use the leverage of pressing my shin against the boots... but it wasn't helping much. 

I look longingly at other people whizzing by me, effortlessly getting onto their toe edges while I'm in pain. What are some possible solutions I can try? 

Thanks.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

are you getting your COG over the toe edge when making the turn? it shouldn't hurt your legs too much if you position your whole body correctly. ask Snowolf, he knows the science behind these things...


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> are you getting your COG over the toe edge when making the turn? it shouldn't hurt your legs too much if you position your whole body correctly. ask Snowolf, he knows the science behind these things...


By COG did you mean COG(Center of Gravity) also refered to as COB(Center or Balance)?

Which can be done by shifting your weight from your heels to the center or the board and the to the toeside. This can be down with a straight back at ease and placing(pushing) your hips out toward the end of your toes. Make sure that your ankles are relaxed but not over flexed. If they are over flexed you might experience the calve burning sensation. 

*thetraveler* let us know if this helps out.


----------



## monkeyrpn (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Snowolf, I looked at my bindings, what I noticed was my highbacks aren't parallel to the edge of the board. After reading some how-to-mount-bindings guides, it's recommended that they line up with the edge? Would this contribute to my problem? 

As for whether my bindings are centered on my board or not, they are. But I have very small feet (wms 5.5) and with the my boots at an angle on the board... I don't have much of an overhang...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

monkeyrpn said:


> I was finding it very difficult to turn from heel to toe edge on steeper slopes.


This seems to be a pretty common problem even on more gentle terrain. In my limited experience teaching others (I'm not an instructor or anything) this is mostly due to the fact that beginners tend to lean _back_ or hold their center of gravity more towards the tail of the board, rather than keeping it centered. When you're driving from the back seat like this it is very hard to initiate the carve on your toeside.



monkeyrpn said:


> However, I noticed that I got really fed up by the end of day because whenever I was succesful in getting onto my toe edge, I feel I had no power in holding the edge. First I had to really push down hard on toes and knees to get onto the edge. When I tried to hold it, my calves started to really burn.


Sounds like fatigue. Snowboarding (like most sports) is going to use muscles that you rarely use, and it is going to use muscles that you commonly use in ways that you've never really used them before. It does take time to get conditioned for this activity.



monkeyrpn said:


> I look longingly at other people whizzing by me, effortlessly getting onto their toe edges while I'm in pain.s.


Aside from fatigue & conditioning this is really a reflex & muscle memory issue. The more you do it, the more effortless it will become and the less you will have to _think_ about how to do it properly; it will start to come more naturally.

Most people can do a heelside carve, or they can do a toeside carve, but they have trouble going from heel-to-toe. I think it is mostly mental - like you're thinking "I've gotta turn _all the way_ over to toeside now OMG!"

Just block out that "OMG!" feeling that comes when you're traversing heelside, and just initiate a toeside carve like you normally would - remember not to lean back! - only you'll hold it a little longer to come around beyond the fall-line.

Maybe this doesn't make sense or maybe it's not the best advice but it has worked for a few people that I've worked with


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Your board may also be part of the problem. The sensation you described (needing to really push hard on the edges) is the same sensation I experience when I ride a board that's too torsionally stiff. Hard to tell though - could be a lot of different things. When do you get to ride your new board?


----------



## monkeyrpn (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey lilfoot~ My board is being shipped right now. I hope to receive it next week~ hard to say with all the holidays coming up. 

I'm having these problems now riding my sister's board. It's a Burton Lux, about 3 years old. 

I hope the new board will be an easier ride~


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

monkeyrpn said:


> I feel I had no power in holding the edge. First I had to really push down hard on toes and knees to get onto the edge. When I tried to hold it, my calves started to really burn. I tried to relax it and just use the leverage of pressing my shin against the boots... but it wasn't helping much.
> Thanks.


relax your feet, sounds like you are trying to hold toe edge by "tippy toes"...instead bend your knees even more...sink down...don't bend over at the waist; and perhaps tighten the cuffs of your boots to get cuffs stiffer for more leverage and support; also might have the ankle strap of binding/boot contact riding too low...also check to make sure your boot while in the binding is centered waist-wise on the board

btw the problem is not your sister's board...u probably look very cute on it


----------



## ski_trip (Jul 22, 2010)

I think you would better see the doctor for that. Did you consult it to a doctor lately?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

monkeyrpn said:


> Hi Snowolf, I looked at my bindings, what I noticed was my highbacks aren't parallel to the edge of the board. After reading some how-to-mount-bindings guides, it's recommended that they line up with the edge? Would this contribute to my problem?
> 
> As for whether my bindings are centered on my board or not, they are. But I have very small feet (wms 5.5) and with the my boots at an angle on the board... I don't have much of an overhang...


 bindings do not have to line up with the edges..if they do, that means your bindings are set to a 0 degree angle meaning they are perpendicular to the length of the board. 

Lining up the bindings are all riders preference. You say that youve been experiencing all these problems on your sisters board? if so then that might be the answer. once u get your board, u should experiment FIRST with your binding stance width ( typically shoulder width ) and binding angles. dont expect to progress in a heartbeat when ur feet arent comfortably setup to the board


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> bindings do not have to line up with the edges..if they do, that means your bindings are set to a 0 degree angle meaning they are perpendicular to the length of the board.


Not _bindings_ -- highbacks. You can make your highbacks parallel to the heel edge even if you aren't using a 0/0 stance; mine is 15/-12 I think and I have the highbacks parallel or pretty close to it.


----------

